# new Stillen pipes and a big breather



## redline6 (Apr 11, 2003)

Got a 03 pearl black Altima 3.5 that I love every time I touch the pedal. Much better than my old 4 banger. Just got in the pipes and breather and am lookingforward to some hp incease and increase in just plain fun. Drove thru town one Sunday morn at 100mph banking and curving just fine. At my age my coworkers tell me this is my Red Corvette. Its b;ack and its better. Next some
wheels and tires. I'm looking for a 6 or 7 spoke , polished with a lip. Any ideas of a combination? I''ll let you know how the pipes turn out. Zoom!


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

altima have a 3.5 out now?


----------



## redline6 (Apr 11, 2003)

*Stillen pipes sound great but problems with installation*

Well the pipes were installed this morning.Looks and sounds great. But I got called by mechanic who tells me that this set up does not include a resonator and is not a CAT back system_something I thought I bought. The lack of resonator and catylitic coverters (3) "could void my engine warrenty if checked" he says. Great! He can't install the Hi-flow intake system at his shop. As I look at the directions for installation it says the Race Pipe I was sold("and you'll want the race pipe too ? Right?") is for OFF ROAD ONLY.
Now I'm new at this but it seems that a dealer shouldn't sell one item specifically street legal in all 50 states and another restricted to off road. Nevertheless, is there anything I can do to ensure the legality of the ride. Is there a product to buy that will fix the missing pieces? Any ideas about how to approach the seller. Seems like they bear some responsibility . I'm new at this tuning process and welcome ideas/comments. Zoom zoom, Popstart.


----------



## barnoun (May 7, 2002)

You can install the intake yourself if the shop doesn't want to do it. It doesn't hurt emissions, it's easy to install, and if you do get hasseled over it you reinstall the stock intake and that takes care of that. As for the race exhaust, I'm a fan of cat converters so I can't help you there. Well, you can install aftermarket high-flow cats onto the race pipe to keep the car street legal...don't know what else.


----------



## dwill9578 (Jan 13, 2003)

A cop would never know that your exhaust is illegal, when you go to get it inspected thats when you might run into a problem however if a guy didn't give you a sticker due to that then he's a hard ass, the badge saying it's track only is hard to locate. Find a garage how doesn't give a tird and if they do bribe them or find a place till they either A:don't care or B:would take a 20 to "over look it" good luck


----------



## B13Sentra1992 (Mar 12, 2003)

thats illegal


----------



## dwill9578 (Jan 13, 2003)

OH MY GOD it is illegal uh oh, better watch out for cops with x-ray vision or anal retentive mechanics.


----------



## redline6 (Apr 11, 2003)

Well I've check a couple of mechs and a tuner shop who tell me pretty much what you folks are saying. Don't sweat it too much. Minnnesotan citizens tend to be anal retentive by nature and a bit jealous This is the land of a thousand rules( What? he's got something I can't have? Crush him!) 
I might do something about it come fall but right now I'm enjoying the goose off the line. Oh ya. The fix? In-line weld a hi-flow CAT.
About 100.00. Will use my old one and save a buck.Thanks, Zoom Zoom


----------

